# Factory-Pattern: Bitte um Tipps zur Anwendung



## 1stTry (18. Nov 2009)

Hallo,

habe folgendes Klassendiagramm erstellt, und hätte gern, eine Factory darauf angewendet, um sicher zu stellen, dass die Erzeugung von Objekten stets unter den geeigneten Voraussetzungen / Bedingungen statt findet.

Das hier ist das Klassendiagramm:





Es geht im Moment vor allem um eine AnweisungsFactory. Die für Blöcke werd ich dann wohl später selbst hinbekommen.

Achtung, bin absoluter Anfänger - ist mein erstes SW-Entwicklungsprojekt an dem ich überdies allein arbeitete. Bin über konstruktive Kritik sehr dankbar und natürlich Tipps und Anregungen, wie ich eine Factrory angewendet bekomme. Könnt mir auch gerne ein alternatives Pattern vorschlagen, wenn sich das besser eignet.

Solltet ihr Informationen brauchen um mir wirklich helfen zu können, fragt bitte nach. Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## SlaterB (18. Nov 2009)

also die AnweisungsFactory hat eine Methode
createAnweisung(Parameter)
oder alternativ/ zusätzlich
createSpezielleAnweisung(weniger Parameter)
und darin wird dann alles korrekt gemacht

was kann man mehr dazu sagen?
das Klassendiagram zeigt, was alles abzudecken ist, aber das bedeutet nur eine Menge zu programmieren,
zeigt wenig Probleme oder spezielle Vorgehensweisen auf, soweit ich das beurteilen kann


----------



## 1stTry (18. Nov 2009)

Danke erstmal - werd ne Fact. einbauen, auch Methoden(Rümpfe) coden, das Diag. aktualisieren und um diese ergänzen.



SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> zeigt wenig Probleme ... auf


Du erkennst schon Probleme darin?


----------



## SlaterB (18. Nov 2009)

Redewendung


----------

